# A quick preview of our first Vinyl Wrap - full write up coming soon!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

We're currently fine tuning the art of vinyl wrapping under tuition of one of the very best of the UK. We'll then be wrapping a number of other cars (at least 5) and adding aircon and other ways of controlling the environment in our unit before adding this to our existing portfolio of services.

The subject for this wrap is this silver BMW 335D:


DSC04867 by RussZS, on Flickr

After being fully stripped:


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

The chosen vinyl applied to the bonnet - I'll add more pics tomorrow Evening!


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

A bold choice but it works really well and will certainly stand out! :lol:

My Edition 30 is next followed by an Audi A3, Clio 200 and something a bit special!

Thanks for looking,
Russ.


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

What colour are you going for on the ED 30 then Russ?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

ford nut said:


> What colour are you going for on the ED 30 then Russ?


I've still not decided!

I may choose 5 that aren't too horrendous and let DW decide!


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Russ those pics where the car is striped and started to be wrapped is that Paul's place?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Littler said:


> Russ those pics where the car is striped and started to be wrapped is that Paul's place?


Indeed it is - but I'm keeping the name off here as he's not a DW Supporter.

Got to be one of the best wrappers in the UK though. He has a GTR in at the moment in a matte/satin blue/purple and it's amazing to see up close.

It's a big investment in terms of tuition but will be well worth it.


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Indeed it is - but I'm keeping the name off here as he's not a DW Supporter.
> 
> Got to be one of the best wrappers in the UK though. He has a GTR in at the moment in a matte/satin blue/purple and it's amazing to see up close.
> 
> It's a big investment in terms of tuition but will be well worth it.


That's why I just used his name and not the company 

But yeah a lot of good work leaves through his doors 

Looking forward to seeing the full write up!


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

I wasnt too far off with the green wrap. 

Nice work, not sure on the colour but will have to wait for the end result.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

That green looks brilliant I love the colour mate :thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

That is a very brave choice of colour , I'm looking forward to seeing more


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks folks 

It's surprising how easy it is to take an e92 apart! Aside from the rear bumper which has some nasty clips on it.

The wheels are being refurbed in gloss black too and we're looking at a possible black leather roof to show off different vinyl types available.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Love to see this when done.

P.s. do you need to tell your insurance company about change in car colour?.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lot more work than i thought looks very difficult to get 100% have to say looking forward to the green BM, i think Milley would like a Pink ED30 know that would be a statement and speed up new car buying, what tools are needed to stretch and secure this Russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Grommit said:


> Love to see this when done.
> 
> P.s. do you need to tell your insurance company about change in car colour?.


Always best to notify them, most won't charge as its not permanent, some will charge an admin fee and some a increased premium - its not worth the risk of not declaring it.

Feel free to pop over when its done. We are doing all of our own cars for close up inspection  I personally wouldn't for a wrap without seeing one in the 'flesh' first so I think it's good to have our work on show at all times.



Derekh929 said:


> Lot more work than i thought looks very difficult to get 100% have to say looking forward to the green BM, i think Milley would like a Pink ED30 know that would be a statement and speed up new car buying, what tools are needed to stretch and secure this Russ


Stretch wise generally only a heat gun where required - I was amazed at how technically impressive this stuff is, its really amazing what you can do to it.

The adhesive is built into the back of the film, with air pockets integrated to allow easy removal of air bubbles. You need to ensure you use the respective manufacturers' paint cleaner first though, which is key to a successful bond.

Neatness is the most difficult part so far but with a natural eye for detail we've picked it up very quickly. The bumpers are generally the most challenging areas generally.


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

My brother has set up a business doing just wraps, its great fun and i have picked it up, but not as a clean finish as him, a heat gun, gloves, and good hands is all is needed, then a sharp knife and accuracy when it comes to cutting !

heres one he did from silver to white:










heres a panel he let me do, and where i picked my skills up:










P.S. Sorry off topic, and sorry if i have broken any rules regarding businesses?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks great Saj!


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Is it also true you dont have to tel DVLA as its not a permamant color change, resulting in the history of vehicle not changing, so no color change would appear on HPI?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Saj said:


> Is it also true you dont have to tel DVLA as its not a permamant color change, resulting in the history of vehicle not changing, so no color change would appear on HPI?


I believe that's correct yes.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The corners of the top of the bonnet weren't easy! Very sharp angle on these E9x's

Which film did you use? Some are over £100 per metre (like chrome).


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Its a good investment to put into and when you master it, its the future of color change, few years down the line, you can change your color quite easily, no change to the history of the car.

Its the future no doubt. but I have seen some very badly wrapped cars as well, get it right, and you will end up with a flood of customers !


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> The corners of the top of the bonnet weren't easy! Very sharp angle on these E9x's
> 
> Which film did you use? Some are over £100 per metre (like chrome).


This was Hexis material, i think it was about £22 per metre in that sort of range? i would ask my brother, but worried if im breaking any forum rules?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Saj said:


> Its a good investment to put into and when you master it, its the future of color change, few years down the line, you can change your color quite easily, no change to the history of the car.
> 
> Its the future no doubt. but I have seen some very badly wrapped cars as well, get it right, and you will end up with a flood of customers !


Agree - I've seen some shocking jobs!

I've seen some people cutting around trim etc and scoring into the clearcoat beneath - totally unacceptable!

I'll refuse to do anything on the cheap or take any shortcuts - full strip on any car we touch to ensure its done safely and properly.

The Hexis film is nice to work with. The other car at this place had a stunning satin blue APA film on it.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

When I had my car wrapped I was told by the DVLA That i should notify them as it is temporary colour change , so I did , although I'm not 100% convinced that they even know what's right or wrong


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Agree - I've seen some shocking jobs!
> 
> I've seen some people cutting around trim etc and scoring into the clearcoat beneath - totally unacceptable!
> 
> ...


best stuff are materials with breathes not sure the official term is? but gets rid of damn small air bubbles ! what material are you guys looking at using?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mostly Hexis and APA - the backing has air pockets to help release the trapped air (bubbles). It's incredibly impressive stuff, I had no idea how 'hi-tech' film had become.


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Mostly Hexis and APA - the backing has air pockets to help release the trapped air (bubbles). It's incredibly impressive stuff, I had no idea how 'hi-tech' film had become.


i used the stuff which doesnt release the air bubbles and thats a pain, i can post up more pics of other vehicles he's done in a separate thread to look at.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Saj said:


> i used the stuff which doesnt release the air bubbles and thats a pain, i can post up more pics of other vehicles he's done in a separate thread to look at.


I think that might be advertising if you do that


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I think that might be advertising if you do that


oh ok


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Nice one Russ, look forward to seeing some of your work! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks soo good


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

EliteCarCare said:


> Nice one Russ, look forward to seeing some of your work! :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Thanks Alex 

Have you tried this out of interest please?

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/schol...ealer-for-matt-paints.php?manufacturers_id=69


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I've never understood this wrapping thing myself I have to say, not a fan of the matt look, makes a car look odd to me - but that's just a matter of personal taste, and I can certainly appreciate the work that seems to go into doing it right.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks Alex
> 
> Have you tried this out of interest please?
> 
> http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/schol...ealer-for-matt-paints.php?manufacturers_id=69


Yes, works well on both matt wraps and matt paintwork, one of our customers (who just happens to own a matt black Lamborghini Reventon) loves the stuff! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

nice job russ, 

i would like to learn this to, but don't know where to look here in belgium


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Not quite correct*



Saj said:


> Is it also true you dont have to tel DVLA as its not a permamant color change, resulting in the history of vehicle not changing, so no color change would appear on HPI?


I have advice from DVLA which states that the purpose of them having a colour listed on the V5 is for identification. Whilst wrapping is temporary and can be removed. Due to the cost it will normally remain on the vehicle for some period of time. The DVLA must be informed of all matters that change the vehicle. But would not be expected to be told if the vehicle colour is changed back before their records are updated. It takes upto a month for records to be updated.

If its going to be on for me than a month they must be told.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

A few more from today

Full write up will follow tomorrow night:


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr


Untitled by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks,
Russ.


----------



## stevo260 (Nov 7, 2012)

Wow thats looking really nice i love the matt green. is the roof going to be green as well or are you going with a matt black on the roof? also matt black on the wheels would look really good :argie:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

stevo260 said:


> Wow thats looking really nice i love the matt green. is the roof going to be green as well or are you going with a matt black on the roof? also matt black on the wheels would look really good :argie:


Thanks  We've not decided on the roof colour yet but probably some form of black with matching wheels and wing mirrors.

The red leather interior is the biggest issue now as its clashes horribly, but we're going to re-colour that too during the coming week.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Make it match and go red roof and mirrors


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Is this a local car? I hope so I only live down the road from you so I would love to see it about and it will be easy to spot - looks stunning!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Vossman said:


> Is this a local car? I hope so I only live down the road from you so I would love to see it about and it will be easy to spot - looks stunning!


Yes - he lives in Willenhall. Feel free to pop down and have a closer look if you like


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Cheers - that will be good, if I can find time I will, thanks for that, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Phil W (Oct 30, 2007)

Gloss black would be a brilliant contrast against that green


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah I think we are going with gloss black or anthracite which we have in wrap too.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Well done russ really expanding now


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Looking great - look forward to the write up!

Good luck with the expansion


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome work, look forward to seeing how you find doing it yourself mate!!

My biggest fear would be broken / damaged body panels and clips that only become apparent as you start taking things apart... Purely speaking from the botched paintwork I often have to correct from bodyshops I dread to think what they do when they refit bumpers, side strips, lights etc if you see what I mean... 

Paul seems to do incredible work though, I thought he was a supporter on here! Nice to see the job being done thoroughly though, as you say that's by far the best and only way to do a proper job really!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

multi colour on your edition 30 or get paul smith wrap :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Love it looks great. Must be some skill to do that. Everytime i see a car being wrapped i think of the nightmare i have wallpapering a room once, it was square so a car must be so hard to get 100%.

What does something like this cost, at a guess i would say £1500-£2000 am i correct?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The price of the film has a major impact on the overall price as it can be anything from £10 per metre for gloss white to something like Candy Apple Red at £40 and Chrome which is near £100! 

I'd say something gloss white would be nearer £1000 - generally we will be spending 6 man days doing the install of an average sized car (so two people for three days)


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> The price of the film has a major impact on the overall price as it can be anything from £10 per metre for gloss white to something like Candy Apple Red at £40 and Chrome which is near £100!
> 
> I'd say something gloss white would be nearer £1000 - generally we will be spending 6 man days doing the install of an average sized car (so two people for three days)


Cool, cheaper than i thought, considering the time & skill required.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice work russ, it's great to see your business and talent growing all of the time. 

I wonder what matt anthracite would look like on the roof or even gloss carbon fibre like the csl ?

I'll also be interested to see the recolour of the interior as its the one thing I want doing with our tt roadster.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> Nice work russ, it's great to see your business and talent growing all of the time.
> 
> I wonder what matt anthracite would look like on the roof or even gloss carbon fibre like the csl ?
> 
> I'll also be interested to see the recolour of the interior as its the one thing I want doing with our tt roadster.


Thanks Steve - really appreciate it.

I'll do an in-depth write up on the process when we do the leather recolouring - it should be within the next week hopefully.

Russ.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Excellent, i'll keep an eye out for it, if it turns out as well as i think it will i'll probably look at letting you loose on our TT seats.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Dave KG said:


> I've never understood this wrapping thing myself I have to say, not a fan of the matt look, makes a car look odd to me - but that's just a matter of personal taste, and I can certainly appreciate the work that seems to go into doing it right.


+1 on this, I totally get the idea of wrapping, it makes sense over a spray job but I will never get the Matt look, it doesn't do anything for me, that said I like the green colour of this BMw and its looks a good job well done Russ, when you do your write up make sure to post some pics of the door shuts inside I'd like to see how the finish looks in that area,


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking good there Russ another string to the bow :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Lovely job there :thumb: Looks ace


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking forward to the full write up


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the very kind words.

We didn't finish everything in the three days so we're spending today finalising the install.

Here are a few better pics of where its up to at this stage. It should make a nice write up and shows the amount of work that goes into doing a proper install.

Excuse the silver wing mirrors, skirts and roof - I will put up the final write up when these and the wheels are done.


DSC05056 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05062 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05072 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05070 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC05077 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

That's looks the nuts!!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Very good stuff Russ. And Paul is definitely the man to learn from.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

looking mighty love it... Wrapping is great fun. we hired a car grom Hertz a black focus and wrapped it that colour and left it back that confused them lol!!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great work russ, aint goin to miss that car easily lol


----------

